

Ask HN: what resources would you recommend to Project Managers? - JonLim

Hey HN,<p>I'm looking to brush up on my PM skills in preparation for a new job, and I've been gathering up some of the blogs, videos, books, and other media that has anything and everything to do with Project Management.<p>Then I thought: why not create a centralized resource that I could update for others trying to improve their own PM skills?<p>So here we are. Feel free to post anything and everything you have that you would recommend to a PM to improve their skills and give them new things to think about for their job.
======
i2oc
think differently start here: <http://www.management30.com/>
<http://flowchainsensei.wordpress.com/> <http://agilecoach.typepad.com/agile-
coaching/> <http://www.selfishprogramming.com/>
<http://www.targetprocess.com/blog/>

for product dev orgs: [http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Product-Development-
Flow-Ge...](http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Product-Development-Flow-
Generation/dp/1935401009)

------
codegeek
Definitely read the "Mythical Man Month" book.

